# What do men want ?



## katie jane (Oct 26, 2009)

Just wondering what are the top 3 things men look for in a relationship ?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

1. Intimacy. Sexual and emotional. THE reason for any relationship

2. Enthusiasm. Positive outlook. Fun.

3. Balance. Healthy sense both as a couple and as individuals. I want to compliment my partner, not complete them.


----------



## frustr8dhubby (Dec 23, 2010)

Damn, again I find myself agreeing with Deejo..  Though I have to be honest, I am probably the problem with number 2. I am a bit of a cynic/pessimist.


----------



## jamesa (Oct 22, 2010)

double entry


----------



## jamesa (Oct 22, 2010)

Horny, gullible and buxom.


----------



## chefmaster (Oct 30, 2010)

katie jane said:


> Just wondering what are the top 3 things men look for in a relationship ?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


In my 20's:
1. Sex
2. Someone to have my back in all endeavors.
3. A good friend to do things with.

In my 30's:
1. Good sex
2. Someone to have my back in all endeavors.
3. A great friend who shares my common interests.

Now:
1. A continually changing and improving sex life.
2. Someone to have my back in all endeavors.
3. A best friend who makes incredible food.


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

jamesa said:


> Horny, gullible and buxom.


Lot of those out there (they are usually blonde - for anyone blonde - I'm kidding, I'm a bottle blond myself).

Just wait, you don't have to look for them, they'll usually find you...


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

katie jane said:


> Just wondering what are the top 3 things men look for in a relationship ?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


A confident sensuous, faithful woman of intelligence who has their own interests and is aware of the world and human nature would go far with me.


----------



## Big Bear (Feb 11, 2010)

jamesa said:


> Horny, gullible and buxom.


I'm glad you added buxom to your list. Otherwise you were describing me.

And I think if I were to answer this once a week for ten weeks I would give ten different answers. The only constant is we always know not to hold one person accountable for something the other would not be, i.e. I expect a loving and faithful wife but I have no right to expect that if I'm not willing to be a loving and faithful husband.


----------



## jamesa (Oct 22, 2010)

I tell you what we all want, male or female, is a partner who loves and needs us more than we do them. 

Sad but true.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Honesty
Faithfullness
Friendship
...sure sound good right now

Sense of humor
Intelligence
Compatible in bed
...also good


----------



## katie jane (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks for the above  a good insight ! 
Now what do men think women want
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

katie jane said:


> Thanks for the above  a good insight !
> Now what do men think women want
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Hell, that's why we're here darlin'!


----------



## Big Bear (Feb 11, 2010)

katie jane said:


> Thanks for the above  a good insight !
> Now what do men think women want
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Funny, ask men what they want and you get all kinds of answers. Ask what they think _women_ want, and you get crickets.


----------



## jamesa (Oct 22, 2010)

katie jane said:


> Thanks for the above  a good insight !
> Now what do men think women want
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I have to plead the fifth on that one.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

> 2. Someone to have my back in all endeavors.


Aye!


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

My belief is that women aren't truly sure what they want.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

nice777guy said:


> My belief is that women aren't truly sure what they want.


If we know what we want, then everything becomes easy! 

That's why we have to understand who we are first!


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

greenpearl said:


> If we know what we want, then everything becomes easy!
> 
> That's why we have to understand who we are first!


Or it could be like ?Randomdude? said before - women want it ALL.

"We want the world and we want it NOW"


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

nice777guy said:


> Or it could be like ?Randomdude? said before - women want it ALL.
> 
> "We want the world and we want it NOW"


It just doesn't happen! 

I guess men want it all too! 

Same thing, it just doesn't happen! 

A man wants his wife to be pretty, sexy, and horny! 

A man wants his wife to be challenging, interesting, and *********!

A man wants his wife to be independent and vulnerable! 

A man wants his wife to be conversational but not argumentative!

A man wants his wife to be positive and organized! 

A man wants his wife to have all these! 

But it just doesn't happen!


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

I think my husband wants a:

Deaf
Dumb
Blind
Mute

That is stacked. That way he doesn't have to listen to her problems; worry about her discovering what he is actually up to, not just what he tells her; someone who can't tell the difference between a lie and the truth so she'll believe everything he says; and someone who doesn't care about that beer gut that sticks out over his belt.


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

greenpearl said:


> It just doesn't happen!
> 
> I guess men want it all too!
> 
> ...


Exactly what I said:

Deaf
Dumb
Blind 
Mute


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

I have given this a tremendous amount of thought, self-reflection, and analysis in terms of attracting a woman and being attractive to a woman.

My efforts have led me to awareness and a decision.

I'm going to get a nice marine aquarium, and watch the fish swim.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Deejo said:


> I have given this a tremendous amount of thought, self-reflection, and analysis in terms of attracting a woman and being attractive to a woman.
> 
> My efforts have led me to awareness and a decision.
> 
> I'm going to get a nice marine aquarium, and watch the fish swim.


Just male fish, right?


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

nice777guy said:


> Just male fish, right?


How about two fish! 

A male and a female! 

And the female one has to be pretty!


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Do fish nag?


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

greenpearl said:


> How about two fish!
> 
> A male and a female!
> 
> And the female one has to be pretty!


In the world of fish, almost without exception ... it is the male who is "pretty". 

I don't doubt for a moment that the female fish b!tch about that fact.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

nice777guy said:


> Do fish nag?


Yes. But they can't blink or make faces, and you can't hear them.

*On topic byte*

I have found this journey fascinating. I will be thrilled when I nail what women, specifically just one ... wants and needs. Hopefully, it will be ... me.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

I am reading a book these days, it mentioned animal behavior! 

The male ones try very hard to attract the female's attention by doing lots of things! 

Being pretty is one of the attractions! 

I used to think pea**** was female!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

greenpearl said:


> It just doesn't happen!
> 
> I guess men want it all too!
> Same thing, it just doesn't happen!
> ...


Having it all is a goal, not a quality.

And it does happen... during good times at least. Two sides, same coin - all human. The missus herself puts on weight, becomes boring and routine, stubborn, manipulative, argumentative, negative, annoying, treacherous, dishonest, stupid -> whenever I bring out the worst of her.

But otherwise she's all of the above you posted.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

According to Jeff Foxworthy, all men want is a cold beer and to see something nekkid!

One of the great philosphers of our time!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I can't drink anymore due to pancreatitis =(


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

But I bet you'd still like to see something nekkid...


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Nope, I prefer clothes on because I like unwrapping the goods.

:rofl:


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

RandomDude said:


> Nope, I prefer clothes on because I like unwrapping the goods.
> 
> :rofl:


Keep it up and you might get banned for arguing.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Pffft, any threat, I tend go - BRING IT! xD


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

nice777guy said:


> Keep it up and you might get banned for arguing.


You sir, are very f*cking funny. Here ... have a soft, fluffy :bunny:


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

what do men want...

sex
food
xbox
shelter
not a job--thats to get and then keep chicks

men truly want it all........


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

RandomDude said:


> Having it all is a goal, not a quality.
> 
> And it does happen... during good times at least. Two sides, same coin - all human. The missus herself puts on weight, becomes boring and routine, stubborn, manipulative, argumentative, negative, annoying, treacherous, dishonest, stupid -> whenever I bring out the worst of her.
> 
> But otherwise she's all of the above you posted.


As human being, we have good side and bad side, it depends on us which side we want him or her to show us. 

I want people to show their good side to me, so I be nice to them and show the good side of me to them!  Especially with my husband!


----------



## WadeWilson (Jul 4, 2010)

huh....

time to come out the shadows... again...

me,
deep conversation
playful sex
willingness to cook ( always end up talking bout food, and the second makes you hungry )

wifey,
hmmmm... thats tough
fun conversation
shoes ( i know not a quality )
and a gentleman in the streets, but a freak in the sheets...:smthumbup:


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

nice777guy said:


> According to Jeff Foxworthy, all men want is a cold beer and to see something nekkid!
> 
> One of the great philosphers of our time!


I don't drink, so I'm real easy to please, just the nekkid. Seriously though, I don't consider myself a complicated person, and i don't think most men are. 

When talking to some other women during my divorce, they all told me that women are complicated. I don't think I am. I don't have all the complicated expectations toward my wife that she had for me. I was talking with some guys the other night and one mentioned how magazines in the check-out line have headlines like, "How to keep your man happy," or "How to please your man." He said that it's really not that complicated, and I agreed. 

Basically, all I want is a woman with a nice personality who does not involve herself in or create drama, is a good mother, and who likes me enough to want to make love on a regular basis. Beyond that, I don't care if she has a career, if she has a lot of interests, if she is an intellectual, I don't even care if she is a little lazy. I also don't have nit-picks. All that would be ok, but it's not a deal breaker by any means.


----------



## louiswin (Nov 4, 2010)

katie jane said:


> Thanks for the above  a good insight !
> Now what do men think women want
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 :scratchhead:


----------



## Crankshaw (Jan 12, 2011)

katie jane said:


> Thanks for the above  a good insight !
> Now what do men think women want
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


that depends on the time of day & month, other than that, almost no damn idea most of the time


----------

